# PCs werden nicht unter Netzwerk angezeigt



## creativeheadz (30. Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe 2 PCs auf denen ich jetzt Windows 7 installiert habe. Beide Rechner besitzen einen WLAN Adapter um sich über einen DLINK Router ins Internet einzuwählen. Das funktioniert wunderbar.

Auf PC 1 wird PC 1  und PC 2 unter "Netzwerk" angezeigt.



Auf PC 2 wird weder PC 1  noch PC 2 unter "Netzwerk" angezeigt.



Ich habe schon unzählige Foren durchstöbert und komme leider zu keiner Lösung.

Wenn ich versuche über \\PC 1 zu verbinden, dann funktioniert das auch. Also scheint zumindest "irgendeine" Verbindung da zu sein.Nur unter Netzwerk des PC 2 sind beide PCs nicht sichtbar.

Vielleicht habe ich ja hier Glück und jemand hatte dieses Problem ebenfalls schon einmal und kann mir helfen, auch auf PC 2 andere Geräte sichtbar zu machen.

Viele Grüße

ch


----------



## Loveboat (30. Januar 2013)

schau mal ob beide in der gleichen Arbeitsgruppe sind. Hatte ich auch, dnach ging es bei mir.


----------

